

The Cost of Being an Entrepreneur: Now My Stomach Hurts Forever - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/05/my-stomach-hurts/

======
jeromec
It's not H. pylori?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicobacter_pylori>

